# Cheapskate want a machine



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

Last weekend I nearly killed myself polishing and so I have decided that I need a machine to take the work out of it.

I can't afford a PC nor do I think I would use it enough to justify the expense so that is out. Are these two handed polishers on ebay (example) any good at replicating the manual process of applying polish and won't put holes in my paint.

Thanks for your time, appreciated.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Theres only two problems i can see with that:

Where are you going to buy 10" pads from?

And it looks so big and heavy you'll still have a bad back afterwards.

Alex


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Had one of them last year,there as much use as a ash tray on a motorbike,and yes i had the same problem,no where sells the replacement pads


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

They do look heavy dont they.

I went to B&Q last night looking for a polisher with the words 'random orbit'. They have random orbit sanders but not polishers although a draper model did have a polishing pad attachment but again, where am I going to get replacement pads.

Looks as though I should start a change jar or something.


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr Bunn, you COULD try one of these? Although I think theyre an unknown quantity!?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

i got this from B&Q.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=83


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> i got this from B&Q.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=83


THAT IS FANTASTIC. Exactly the sort of thing I am after - being able to use megs or another standard size pad is excellent.

Where did you get the 5inch velcro plate and how did you attach the pads? Any info greatly received.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Fru T Bunn said:


> THAT IS FANTASTIC. Exactly the sort of thing I am after - being able to use megs or another standard size pad is excellent.
> 
> Where did you get the 5inch velcro plate and how did you attach the pads? Any info greatly received.


I got it from B&Q about a year ago to try it out. The ones they have now are white and grey I think and a slightly different shape.

Thats the way it comes out the box. You just stick the pad on and away you go.

I only ever used it with polish and a polishing pad so don't know what it would be like with say SSR2 and a cutting pad but it did the trick for £16!!:thumb:

The lowest speed on it is probably about the same as a PC on speed 3/4 I think.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

Many thanks donnyboy :thumb: I too only require it for putting on polish, sealant and wax and so I don't make myself ill again.

I'm off to B&Q tonight and will take a megs pad with me too so I can weigh up my options. Will post any interesting pics that come from it.

Chuffed.
Fru.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

This is my first post

Could you tell me what size the disc is on the sander from B&Q, as i will be probably be goin down this route. as i want some thing to take the labour out of applying the polish. The ones that they have at my local store all seem to be all 125mm. Will this be OK


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

sanky said:


> Hi,
> Could you tell me what size the disc is on the sander from B&Q, as i will be probably be goin down this route. as i want some thing to take the labour out of applying the polish. The ones that they have at my local store all seem to be all 125mm. Will this be OK


I got this one from B&Q. The grey thing on the front, near the red knob is a flip down handle.:










They do another one that is in the Pro range but that was much heavier. They also do other makes but they either were too expensive or didn't conform to the list I have drawn up below. A seach on Screfix Direct will give you more choice.

Which ever one you get you must make sure that:

Must be random orbit.
Must be variable speed and the lowest speed must be as low as possible (this one is 4000 opm (oscillations per minute))
hook and loop fixing - AKA Velcro
The base is 125mm which is roughly 5 inches. That means that you can use 6.5" pads easily. The pads come with a felty backing which clings tight to the Velcro on the base plate of the sander. When you are done or want to change pads you simply rip it off.

WATCH THE SPEED - a setting of 1 (4000 opm) on the sander is about halfway through a PC's variance already.

I have found that when using, the pad should rotate a little. This means that you are not applying too much pressure. No pressure and it spins, too much and ... well - let's not go there.

Because of the smaller orbit than a PC I have found that after a little while the vibrations started to hurt my wrist.

Best to practice on the fridge or bathroom tiles first.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for that,

I'm off to B&Q to get one, i saw that exact one but wasn't to sure. And soon i'll have shiny looking fridge.:lol:


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

sanky said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> I'm off to B&Q to get one, i saw that exact one but wasn't to sure. And soon i'll have shiny looking fridge.:lol:


Let me know how you get on or if you discover any good tips.


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

just tried b&q and they didn't have anything suitable.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

irf200 said:


> just tried b&q and they didn't have anything suitable.


Have a look  here.

Donnyboy of this forum (and a great help) has the 'older' B&Q model which is the same as the Screwfix Titan model.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Right just bought one from B&Q, does anyone know the best place to by pads from and what type i should be using. I just want something to use as the applicator as i will probably buff off by hand


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I will watch this thread with interest as i am considering a pc but want to look over all possibilities first.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't use any hand pads you may have (megs or otherwise). They got really hot. 



sanky said:


> ... does anyone know the best place to by pads ...


I used Polished Bliss after reading Richards guides there. The Lake Country pads seem to be well recommended by our peers here. I got one white polishing pad and two black glazing ones. I am staying clear of any cutting pads for safetys sake (and that I only want to apply products, not remove minor defects or buff).

Also Serious Performance. There are plenty of other sites. I mention these two as they have given me help directly or indirectly.

Please post any results, outcomes or tips. :thumb:

Fru.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

what about the 6.5" machine pads are they any good.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

If you've bought the B&Q polisher or similar, be aware that you can't change the backing plate, which is 5" diameter.
This means that you *must* use 6.5" pads, no 4" spot buffing pads for us, I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

If anyone's interested in converting their drill to a poor man's rotary, have a look here
http://www.properautocare.com/padkitforeld.html

Just stumbled across it now (I know I should be working but SSSSHHH!!!)

Dave


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

You could also look at finding someone who can supply this.

http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/web...productsearch_27_40027_-1_283127_307025_362_Y

Convert a grinder into a random orbit polisher.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

*A Superb mop/polisher!*

Here is our polishing kit at a reduced price!!

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=866&osCsid=86ebad54ece05687171b629114c04cb8

Buy it now before they all go!!

Mark:buffer:


----------

